# Finding photos with no location data in CC



## NicholasTupper (May 6, 2019)

Hi Guys,

I have previously been using classic but wanted to the cloud based CC. I created a duplicate catalogue of my usual classic catalogue & synced with the cloud. All has gone well, classic file structure is flat but OK if going to use for editing & geotagging. The location data hasn't synced back to classic though. Of my 9500 photos in CC about 7500 don't have gps data showing in classic, but most have it in CC. I was wanting to use classic to keep the location stuff up to date in CC. 

I am struggling to search for photos in CC without location data, so I can add this in classic - is there a way to do this via a search?

Thanks,


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 6, 2019)

You can do it in Classic using Metadata filter columns > set one to GPS Data > No co-ordinates


----------



## NicholasTupper (May 6, 2019)

Victoria Bampton said:


> You can do it in Classic using Metadata filter columns > set one to GPS Data > No co-ordinates


Thanks Victoria, but as said, the location data in CC hasn't synced to classic, so I have photos in classic without GPS data that have it in CC. There are some CC photos without location data, but short of manually checking 9400 photos I don't know which ones.....


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 6, 2019)

GPS co-ordinates sync to/from Classic, but CC has no way to manually add them, so where did it come from? 

Location text metadata fields can be added in CC, but they don't sync to/from Classic, so finding/adding them in Classic wouldn't help.


----------



## NicholasTupper (May 6, 2019)

OK, thanks.

They were all 'geotagged' in classic before migrating them to CC. Then, when I synced to a new classic catalogue, majority weren't there.

I guess I'll have to go back to using classic as main app & sync previews to CC for mobile use.

Thanks Victoria for your prompt replies - much appreciated!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 6, 2019)

How did you migrate to CC? Any geotagging that was in the Classic catalog should have transferred to CC, and the GPS data should sync back down. 

And why did you sync to a new Classic catalog instead of just turning on sync in the migrated one?


----------



## NicholasTupper (May 6, 2019)

I created a duplicate catalogue of my classic CC work. I then migrated this catalogue to CC so that the original catalogue could still be used if I didn’t get on with CC. I then created a new catalogue in classic & synced the newly migrated catalogue to that!

I can go & sync the migrated cc catalogue back to the duplicate catalogue & see if that works better? If not, I’ll just stick with classic & accept the limited sync capabilities.....

Thanks,


----------

